

Ask HN: How much is too much payload for a webpage? - n8m

With tons of JavaScript Libraries, Extensive CSS Frameworks and &quot;Cover&quot; pictures a webpage&#x2F;app can get quickly become very big (payload). How much is too much?
======
J_Darnley
1 byte of javascript is too much.

------
DubaaFashion
Yes,I think so. pay more get less for a web

